# Tell me some good musics



## Ryan the Terrible (Jun 19, 2010)

Because I want a more diverse and probably a bit less mainstream taste in music. I thought I might have done this here before but I guess not...I've done it on a couple forums to not much avail. I like a lot of alternative, a bit of prog and trip-hop...well here, just have a list:

Arctic Monkeys
Breaking Benjamin
Coldplay
Crash Kings
Depeche Mode
Dream Theater
Franz Ferdinand
Gorillaz
Green Day
Lady Gaga
Linkin Park
The Mars Volta
Metric
Muse
My Chemical Romance
Nine Inch Nails
No Doubt
Paramore
Portishead
Radiohead
Silversun Pickups
Sleigh Bells
The Smashing Pumpkins
The Rasmus
Three Days Grace
White Lies
Yellowcard

I had a humongous list, but I only kept the ones I've at least somewhat gotten into. I own at least one full album by all of these. So recommend stuff that you think I would like based on the above. GO.


----------



## Aisling (Jun 19, 2010)

Spoon is better than all of those. >:I Go listen to Ga Ga Ga Ga Ga, as I think it's the general consensus that it's their best album. Girls Can Tell is my favorite though. Kill The Moonlight might be their "other" best one, but I like a couple songs less from that one than I do Girls Can Tell.

I like a ton of stuff too but I suggest Spoon to you in particular because the friend who introduced me to Spoon is also a fan of Franz Ferdinand.


----------



## Minish (Jun 19, 2010)

If you like the idea of a darker Paramore with better lyrics, check out Flyleaf. It's officially "Christian rock" but it's really nothing like anything else from that crap genre I've ever heard and they don't like being referred to as that.

Quite dark themes and at times it gets quite metally, but just envision a less cheerful, heavier Paramore. Recommending them because I'm hooked on Flyleaf at the moment. :P


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Jun 19, 2010)

Alraunne said:


> Spoon is better than all of those. >:I Go listen to Ga Ga Ga Ga Ga, as I think it's the general consensus that it's their best album. Girls Can Tell is my favorite though. Kill The Moonlight might be their "other" best one, but I like a couple songs less from that one than I do Girls Can Tell.
> 
> I like a ton of stuff too but I suggest Spoon to you in particular because the friend who introduced me to Spoon is also a fan of Franz Ferdinand.


Thanks for the recommendation, they're really good. :D Finer Feelings is probably my favorite that I listened to, something about it is just awesome.



Cirrus said:


> If you like the idea of a darker Paramore with better lyrics, check out Flyleaf. It's officially "Christian rock" but it's really nothing like anything else from that crap genre I've ever heard and they don't like being referred to as that.
> 
> Quite dark themes and at times it gets quite metally, but just envision a less cheerful, heavier Paramore. Recommending them because I'm hooked on Flyleaf at the moment. :P


I had already heard a couple of their songs, but I just looked up more of their stuff and WOW THEY'RE AMAZING. I've pretty much thought of them as just another average alternative band, but they are fantastic. ._.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 19, 2010)

Linkin Park
Green Day
Breaking Benjamin
Three Days Grace

^_^ You already have my top four bands on your list.

Based on that:

Skillet
Rise Against
Evanescence
Cage the Elephant
Coheed and Cambria
The Script
The All-American Rejects


----------



## Green (Jun 19, 2010)

GREEN DAY

GREEN DAY

AND GREEN DAY


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Jun 19, 2010)

Zangviper said:


> Linkin Park
> Green Day
> Breaking Benjamin
> Three Days Grace
> ...


I already know all of those bands, here's the breakdown:

Skillet - Sounds pretty meh based on what I've heard, but I'll listen to some more just to be sure.

Rise Against - see Evanescence

Evanescence - see Cage the Elephant

Cage the Elephant - see Coheed and Cambria

Coheed and Cambria - I am in love with what I've heard and desperately need to hear more.

The Script - I'll have to get back to you on Skillet and The Script. Sorry, I'm short on time at the moment. :\ But what I've heard from them so far sounds pretty good.

All-American Rejects - I used to like them, but I sort of got bored with them. Not my kind of music I guess...



KronoGreen said:


> GREEN DAY
> 
> GREEN DAY
> 
> AND GREEN DAY


THEY'RE ON THE LIST, SEE. :D

I know them and love them.


----------



## Green (Jun 19, 2010)

LISTEN TO THEM MOAR

NOW

K? K

(btw i love them more)


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Jun 19, 2010)

KronoGreen said:


> LISTEN TO THEM MOAR
> 
> NOW
> 
> ...


To be honest I probably should listen to them more. :P I only have the couple most famous albums and a few singles on all the others, I really should get the rest.

(btw I bet you do :D)


----------



## Phantom (Jun 19, 2010)

You already have most of my favs there. If you are interested in harder music at all there is a band called A Dark Halo, they're pretty good. I like Skillet too.


----------



## Michi (Jun 19, 2010)

Kerli. She is epic. She's like a Lady Gaga mixed with creepiness.
But you already have my favorite on your list!!
GAGA!! :D :D Best musician of all time, no matter what anyone says.
If you haven't heard Evanescence's song "Taking Over Me," you need to. It has 2000 plays on my iPod, and I've only had my ipod for 19 days.

On looking through my iPod, Katy perry has some great songs as well. As do the Killers.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 19, 2010)

Here's a few more suggestions, some [*] heavier than my previous list:

Trapt
Disturbed*
Apocalyptica*
Korn*
System of a Down*
Shinedown
Seether
Nickelback
Good Charlotte
Serj Tankian*
Billy Talent
Alien Ant Farm
Fall Out Boy
Killswitch Engage*
Bullet for my Valentine*
Scars on Broadway*
30 Seconds to Mars
Sonata Arctica*


----------



## Aisling (Jun 19, 2010)

Little Monster said:


> Kerli.


I've heard one Kerli song a year or two and it was... memorable. I don't remember what it was actually called but I still remember most of the tune and I remember liking it. :v So seconding this one.



> If you haven't heard Evanescence's song "Taking Over Me," you need to.


Since we're talking about Evanescence for a second, I'm going to shamelessly plug my favorite AMV/Evanescence combo since Taking Over Me used to also be my favorite before this one.


And if you're going to listen to Zangviper's recommendations let me plug Sonata Arctica at the end of his heavy list. I can't name many songs off the top of my head but Vixie knows like, every single one, so when I get the chance I'll shoo her over to this thread or something.


----------



## Minish (Jun 19, 2010)

Hematophyte said:


> I had already heard a couple of their songs, but I just looked up more of their stuff and WOW THEY'RE AMAZING. I've pretty much thought of them as just another average alternative band, but they are fantastic. ._.


:D Yaaay! I'm glad to hear it! Which songs did you listen to by the way? (The one that got me hooked was All Around Me, it seems to be that way for a lot of people for some reason)


----------



## ZimD (Jun 20, 2010)

Blue October, anything by them. FULL LIST OF BADASS SONGS BY THEM:
calling you
come in closer
she's my ride home
libby i'm listening
overweight
x amount of words

and more but those would be like the best 5 to get into them. i'm sure they're all on youtube or somewhere


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 21, 2010)

Porcupine Tree (prog rock/metal)
Pure Reason Revolution (prog rock meets electro)
later Anathema (alternative/atmospheric rock)
Sigur Ros (post-rock)
Bon Iver (indie)
God is an Astronaut (post-rock)
Animal Collective (indie)
The Dismemberment Plan (indie rock with a bit of hiphop)
Mogwai (post-rock)
Stone Sour (alt rock/metal)
A Perfect Circle (alt rock)
Anberlin (poprock/alt rock/whatever)
Blackfield (pop rock)
Coheed and Cambria (punk/emo/prog/alt/whatever)


----------



## mehisfishtaco (Jun 22, 2010)

IAMX.
My most favorite band ever. <3
They're not very well-known, led by the ex-lead singer of a band known as Sneaker Pimps named Chris Corner. He's a musical genius, his stuff is pretty dark lyrically but some of his songs are pretty upbeat with the tempo. All of the songs vary drastically, but they're pretty much incredible. :3


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jun 24, 2010)

Sigur Ros
Nirvana
A Perfect Circle
Tool
90's Soundgarden
An Endless Sporadic
Matchbook Romance
Garbage


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 29, 2010)

If you're into alternative, I would reccomend

Fall Out Boy and 
Panic! At The Disco

other bands I would reccomend (i'm not sure what to categorize these as)

The Fray
O.A.R.
Green Day
Plain White T's


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Jul 18, 2010)

Sorry about the delay, I may have gone on vacation (and then forgot about it :$).

It would take forever to go down the whole list and give my responses, so here's the basic rundown:

Back to Zangviper:

It turns out I like Skillet a lot better than I had originally thought, but maybe that's just because a lot of the ones I liked this time were from their newest album, which didn't exist last time I tried getting into them. Either way I might try getting into them sometime.

I can't really decide whether or not I like The Script. They have some good songs, but then there are others that just kind of fall flat. The only one I like _a lot_ is still the first one I heard, Breakeven.

@Charizard2K:

A Dark Halo isn't particularly bad, but on first impression they seem just a bit _too_ dark for my tastes. That's not saying they don't have some good songs (Silence!), but as a band I'm not sure if I like them. See above for my opinion on Skillet.

@Little Monster:

On first impression, I really like Kerli. Walking On Air is my favorite right now I think. Gaga is amazing of course! I hadn't heard Taking Over Me, but now that I have I think it's my favorite Evanescence song. ^^ I have sort of a love/hate relationship with Katy Perry. At the moment she's pretty good. :P And The Killers are awesome from what I've heard so far, though some of what I've heard from their new album is not fantastic exactly.

@more Zangviper:

Not too much of a nu-metal fan, but there are a few bands I like from that genre. From your list I liked: Apocalyptica(!), SOAD, Seether, some of Nickelback's oldish stuff, Billy Talent, Alien Ant Farm, 30 Seconds to Mars, and Sonata Arctica.

@Alraunne:

I'm not quite sure what an AMV is :sweatdrop:, but I do like the song a lot. :D It seems like I've already given my opinion on everything else in your post. :\

@Cirrus:

When I first responded to your recommendation, I believe I had heard Again, All Around Me, I'm So Sick, and Beautiful Bride. I had already heard Again on the radio a lot, All Around Me was the first one I listened to from your rec, and I thought it was really good, then I'm So Sick caught me off guard and made me love them, and Beautiful Bride (which is still probably my favorite, though Tiny Heart might be replacing it) pretty much sealed the deal. Shortly after that I listened to Perfect and Chasm, and decided I should just get the albums. :D

They're both really good, but Memento Mori is by FAR better than the debut if you ask me.

And since my mother is currently nagging, I'll go find the rest of these recommendations on YouTube from my iPod.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jul 23, 2010)

My recommendations;

InnerPartySystem
Marilyn Manson
Biffy Clyro
Weezer
Kings of Leon
Kaiser Chiefs
30 Seconds to Mars
Mumford & Sons
Pendulum
Dr. Hook and the Medicine Show
Meat Loaf
Cancer Bats
Rolo Tomassi
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Primus
Scatman John
Billy Joel
Rilo Kiley
Rammestein
Fair to Midland
Beirut
The Frames
Cobra Starship
Slipknot
Seasick Steve
People In Planes
And So I Watch You From Afar
Fox Avenue


----------



## Zuu (Jul 24, 2010)

I fully endorse Coheed & Cambria, God Is An Astronaut, and Animal Collective.

random bullshit recommendations probably not based on anything:
The Protomen (because they are good)
Anamanaguchi
Bad Religion (because most Green Day sucks unless you're exclusively listening to old stuff)


----------



## departuresong (Jul 24, 2010)

Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> Rilo Kiley


Seconding this so hard.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jul 25, 2010)

Also, because I missed them in my earlier list; Outcry Collective are a great band.


----------



## Tarvos (Jul 25, 2010)

Bad Religion are fantastic.

Bon Jovi.


----------



## Hiikaru (Jul 25, 2010)

No bands in particular, but have you heard of Pandora Radio?

You put in a few things that you like, and it plays other music based on that, which you can thumbs up, so it will play it again and add the traits of that song to its list for that station; or thumbs down so that it won't play that song again. If you thumbs down three from the same band, it will stop playing it entirely unless you like some of their other music.

You can also keep multiple stations (I think up to one hundred?), so you can separate your music if you like.

It isn't perfect, but it usually works pretty well for the kind of music you seem to listen to.

/advertise


----------



## Michi (Jul 26, 2010)

Acknowledging your love/hate opinions of Katy Perry, her new sound in her latest works is even better than the best of "One of the Boys." The single "Teenage Dream" was released 2 days ago, and I have already played it 75+ times.
I think my taste in music may seem very mainstream to most people, but it's not as if I go around blindly praising every popular artist. :P They gots to be good! I can't stress enough how so many newer artists are, in my opinion, just terrible. In many cases, experience improves an artist - I absolutely hated some artists when they came out. For example, Britney Spears was someone I viewed as a terrible artist until VERY recently - "Circus" was okay, but I didn't like anything else until the release of "3."
However, many newer artists also have a few songs that appeal to me. Jason Derulo's "Watcha Say" and "In My Head" are great, but the rest of his album lacks their appeal. Taio (sp?) Cruz's "Break Your Heart" and "Dirty Picture" sound good, but again the rest of his songs seem too bland to me. Then there's Ke$ha, who has 7 songs I like at the moment - "TiK ToK", "Take It Off", "Kiss & Tell", "Party at a Rich Dude's House", "Blind", "Dancing with Tears in my Eyes", and most of all "Animal."
And regarding Kerli - her work is... Strange, to say the least. However, Walking on Air, Creepshow, and Hurt Me are amazing. Fragile is a good song too, but doesn't resemble the other three I mentioned as much as it resembles her other work.
And then the Killers... their new albums really made me sad. :( Their first had such a great sound and was full of epic music, then they put out Sam's Town and Day & Age, which I can't even listen to without thinking, "God, what a waste of money."
And I obsess over Lady Gaga quite a bit too much, to tell the truth, although I am still of the opinion that she is the ultimate in all music. If you haven't heard her unreleased songs "No Way" or "Second Time Around", you definately need to. The first is one of my favorite songs ever. :D MY best friend introduced me to Gaga, and now I am on of her biggest fans.
Musical rant, yay! :D

Not sure if this was already mentioned but: Avenged Sevenfold!!!


----------



## benwayshouse (Aug 7, 2010)

um, i like lots of music, but i'm guessing you like pop music. so with that in mind, i'll recommend my favorite pop bands, along with other famous musicians who i like:

ramones, blondie, XTC, the b-52's, squeeze, joe jackson, elvis costello, patti smith, talking heads, etc.

um.. basically punk rock and new wave. it's my favorite type of pop music, hands down, and i've had nothing but good luck when checking out new punk/new wave bands. i'm sure you'll find most of those guys great!

also, you could try david bowie, kate bush, kylie minogue, iggy pop, prince, robyn, and annie. save for bowie, pop, and kate bush, all of these guys make really great dance music. (prince leans more towards rock-infused R&B, but who cares? you can still dance hardcore to it.) robyn does a bit of rapping, though, so if that's not your thing, don't worry about her. (i still think you'd be missing out, though.) if you're not into dance music, though, just forget about most of these guys and just go for bowie, bush, and iggy pop.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Aug 9, 2010)

I might as well do more of this while I can't sleep.

@Zim: I had already heard a couple of Blue October's songs, with Dirt Room being the only one I really liked. From your list though, I really likedShe's My Ride Home. Calling You and Libby I'm Listening were also very good.

@Watershed (this will take awhile xD): 
Porcupine Tree is amazing in every way and I don't know why I've never listened to them before.
I loved Pure Reason Revolution as well.
I liked Anathema, but not quite as much as the first two. They seem a bit too...classic rockish? I might go back to them sooner or later though.
I was already somewhat familiar with Sigur Ros, but your recommendation reminded me how much I like them.
Bon Iver is pretty good, but something about them bugs me that I can't quite put my finger on.
I'm not sure what it is about God is an Astronaut, but I think they might be my favorite of your recs so far.

And URGH, now that I'm actually trying to do something, I'm suddenly tired. I'll probably get back to work tomorrow night. I really like your recommendations so far though, Watershed. :D


----------



## Tarvos (Aug 9, 2010)

Porcupine Tree should be 10x bigger than they are.


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 12, 2010)

If you like Sleigh Bells, allow me to recommend HEALTH, they're kind of a tribal noise/electronic band in a similar vein that you may or may not have heard of. I saw them live the other day at Lollapalooza and it might have been the best show I have seen in my life - truly mind blowing. 

Anyway your taste is kind of all over the place and includes a few bands I like and a lot I quite frankly hate, so it's a bit hard to say, but anyway you might like the Strokes??


----------



## Tarvos (Aug 16, 2010)

All over the place taste = good.


----------

